# Phone bricked, need advice.



## vprw (Jun 7, 2013)

I've rooted tons of phones using tons of methods and despite all this experience I made a big noobie mistake.

Back story ...

a friend tells me that their phone is constantly restarting and it eventually got stuck in a boot loop. The phone would occasionally pull itself out of this loop only to get stuck again. I offered to take a look figuring it was something like just needing to reinstall the rom. After flashing a stock deoxed rom I get another boot loop that goes between the samsung animated/audible logo to the 4GLTE logo. I waited a good 8 minutes just to be sure it wasn't setting stuff up.

After awhile I figured maybe their partition some how got damaged; you can see how this is about to get worse. I found a PIT file and pushed it in Odin, re-partitioned checked. It wasn't until the phone decided to not boot that I later found the 'this is untested' blah blah your phone is now even more useless than before warnings.

I'm having a hard time finding any information in regards to fixing this. I'm getting a, lfs done open fail deleting cryption meta data, message on the stock recovery screen. This isn't my phone so I'm especially concerned with fixing it.


----------

